# Dualshock 3 controller - installation problems

## TheBrayn

I'm atm trying to install all software necessary for using my dualshock 3 controller.

I have encountered some problems though.

I am using this tutorial: http://www.pabr.org/sixlinux/sixlinux.en.html

Problem #1:

I am unsure how to use the patches in the tutorial.

Problem #2:

"hcitool dev" doesnt show any devices.

This causes sixpair to fail.

```
$ ./sixpair 

Current Bluetooth master: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Unable to retrieve local bd_addr from `hcitool dev`.

Please enable Bluetooth or specify an address manually.
```

hcitool scan doesn't work either

```
$ hcitool scan

Device is not available: Address family not supported by protocol
```

An alternative and more recent method for using the controller would also be apreciated.

----------

